# working in cyprus



## nickyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

hello all .i`m a new boy to expat, just wondered if anyone could help i`m coming to paphos or polis for two years stay and need to know what wages are like for bar work. also a friend told me he knows some one who works for a developers/estate company where he shows around future buyers of properties.just wonders if this could be possible for me to do.all help welcomed.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Nickyboy, 

Welcome to the forum.

I moved your post to the Cyprus forum where you'll get more responses. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nickyboy said:


> hello all .i`m a new boy to expat, just wondered if anyone could help i`m coming to paphos or polis for two years stay and need to know what wages are like for bar work. also a friend told me he knows some one who works for a developers/estate company where he shows around future buyers of properties.just wonders if this could be possible for me to do.all help welcomed.



Hi nicky Welcome to the forum.
There is plenty of bar work but you will find that a lot of it is taken by eastern europeans who will work for very low wages.
Also the property market has taken a huge downturn this year so I dont know how easy it would be for you to make a decent living especially if you work on commission only.
A lot of people work two jobs to make ends meet so if you are happy to do that you might be able to work for a developer during the day and do bar work at nights. 
I hope it works out for you.
Veronica


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

The wages are shocking and the hours are long - Polis is very small and very Cypriot - you will do very well to find any work in Polis or Latchi - the bars and restaurants are owned and run by locals - i lived in Polis for 6 months which was just over 2 years ago, Luckily I did not really have to work during my stay as my girlfriend had a good, well paid job at the Anassa hotel in Latchi. There was from what I remember the only one place that did seem to be advertising for staff during my stay was a bar called Saddles - but be prepared to work 12 hour shifts for about £20 !!

Before moving up to Polis we stayed in Paphos for about a month - we got there at the begining of May and most bars were fully staffed - the problem is that many of the bars and restaurants offer the workers (mainly englis) their jobs back for the next season - the best you may hope for is to do some flyering - if this goes well then they will normally offer you bar work but Pahos would offer you far more opportunity but go as early in the season as you can !

if you need any more advice I can point you in the right direction - I still have a few contacts in the Polis area - one thing to also point out is that many people seem to think that Polis is very close to Paphos which I can assure it is not - its about 20 miles - so if you have your own transport it wont be a problem - there is a bus service that runs between Paphos and Polis but this is limited to one bus a day from the main bus station in Paphos - from what I can remeber it left Paphos at about 9 in the morning and picks you up again at about 3 in the afternoon.

Hope this helps you a little bit !


----------



## nickyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

vealosp said:


> Hi,
> 
> The wages are shocking and the hours are long - Polis is very small and very Cypriot - you will do very well to find any work in Polis or Latchi - the bars and restaurants are owned and run by locals - i lived in Polis for 6 months which was just over 2 years ago, Luckily I did not really have to work during my stay as my girlfriend had a good, well paid job at the Anassa hotel in Latchi. There was from what I remember the only one place that did seem to be advertising for staff during my stay was a bar called Saddles - but be prepared to work 12 hour shifts for about £20 !!
> 
> ...


Thank you Veronica the advise was very helpful, if i need any more advise i will let you know 
bye for now Nickyboy.


----------



## nickyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

*work in cyprus*



Veronica said:


> Hi nicky Welcome to the forum.
> There is plenty of bar work but you will find that a lot of it is taken by eastern europeans who will work for very low wages.
> Also the property market has taken a huge downturn this year so I dont know how easy it would be for you to make a decent living especially if you work on commission only.
> A lot of people work two jobs to make ends meet so if you are happy to do that you might be able to work for a developer during the day and do bar work at nights.
> ...



Thank you for your relply Veronica the info was appreciated and helpful.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nickyboy said:


> Thank you for your relply Veronica the info was appreciated and helpful.


Nicky vealosp does have a point in that there would be more work available in paphos as Polis is still small with much fewer bars etc. Also fewer estate agents and developers.
I should also point out though that no matter where on the island you are the estate agents are actually laying people off as opposed to recruiting so dont rely on work in the property industry. With the current financial squeeze there are fewer buyers than in the past and the concensus of opinion in the industry is that it will take at least 2 or 3 years for it to get better again.
The people who have the best chance of a job as reps for developers or agents are those who speak russian as that is where most of the enquiries are coming from these days.


----------



## nickyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

*work in cyprus*



Veronica said:


> Nicky vealosp does have a point in that there would be more work available in paphos as Polis is still small with much fewer bars etc. Also fewer estate agents and developers.
> I should also point out though that no matter where on the island you are the estate agents are actually laying people off as opposed to recruiting so dont rely on work in the property industry. With the current financial squeeze there are fewer buyers than in the past and the concensus of opinion in the industry is that it will take at least 2 or 3 years for it to get better again.
> The people who have the best chance of a job as reps for developers or agents are those who speak russian as that is where most of the enquiries are coming from these days.


Good point veronica i was told a few days ago that property was droping over in cyprus & that russian are spending on million pound villas.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

According to my information the Russians aren't spending on million euro villas because they can't get the money out of Russia. Prices aren't really dropping in the Larnaca area with the exception of a handful of properties where the owners are desperate to sell. Prices aren't dropping because there are so few buyers out there, it isn't worth reducing the price. 

Like Veronica's area, a number of the agencies are laying off staff or closing unwanted offices in this area too. The few offices that are still out there are twiddling their fingers due to the lack of buyers. Its not a good time to be an Estate Agent. *:-(


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> According to my information the Russians aren't spending on million euro villas because they can't get the money out of Russia. Prices aren't really dropping in the Larnaca area with the exception of a handful of properties where the owners are desperate to sell. Prices aren't dropping because there are so few buyers out there, it isn't worth reducing the price.
> 
> Like Veronica's area, a number of the agencies are laying off staff or closing unwanted offices in this area too. The few offices that are still out there are twiddling their fingers due to the lack of buyers. Its not a good time to be an Estate Agent. *:-(


Nope it isnt a good time to be an estate agent but the developers who are doing road shows in Russia are getting by because despite what some people say the Russians are buying over here, obviously they have a way of getting their money out.
However even with the Russians it is only minority who are buying the million euro plus villas but they are replacing the british expat market in buying the detached villas on large plots. It is mainly the Limassol district where the Russians are buying, Paphos is suffering the most in the downturn as it has always relied on the brits.
We are however getting interest from countries such as Dubai, Kuwait and Lebanon as people are looking for summer homes to escape the searing heat of July, August and September in the arab countries.

Veronica


----------



## sarah_9 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,


Few of my friends are currently working in Cyprus, i`ll ask them and then i`ll tell you the exact situation.




Regards,
sarah_9


----------

